# Do subclass 600 (tourist) visa holders needs to have a health insurance



## purestateofjoy (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi,

I recently applied for a visitor visa subclass 600 (tourist) for my mum from overseas to get her stay in Australia for at least 7 months (with multiple entries). She got a phone call from one of the case officer and told her if she wanted to stay here for a year, she she needs to have a health insurance. I'm wondering if this is a must? 

I am not prepared for the health insurance thingy (have looked around, the price is shocking  ) 

Anyone have the same experience? Cheers


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Absolutely...imagine if mum ended up in hospital, you'd probably end up bankrupt...

Have you tried getting her travel insurance from whatever country she hails from?


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

It is not a must but the immigration officer can ask for medical insurance. It is probably due to 1 year visa. Try BUPA visitor insurance, I found it to be very reasonable.


----------

